# Streamlines and Trimlines and Saturns, Oh My!



## JakeAB (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there any difference between Berea's Streamline, PSI's Trimline and WoodTurningz's Saturn? From their respective photos they look identical, but the prices range from PSI's $2.75 to Berea's $4.95. Has anyone had any experience with more than one of these? How do they compare?

I've used a number of Saturns from WoodTurningz (on sale at $2.50), and really like them. But at regular prices ($4.00 for the Saturn), the Trimlines are looking pretty good at $2.75.

When you think about it, PSI's price seems more reasonable. After all, these kits are just slimlines with a somewhat larger center band. I doubt that the larger center band adds more than $2 to the price. At $4.95, I should just buy a slimline kit at half the price and make my own larger center band.


----------



## Seer (Jan 30, 2010)

I like to buy the slims and make my own centerband out of another wood.  Seems to look nicer in some ways


----------



## zig613 (Jan 30, 2010)

I use the Berea streamline titanium gold kits and think paying the little extra worth.  I believe they are better quality.  I learned from experience that most of the lower priced kits (including some the slimlines) are made in China and are generally lower in quality and the quality control isn't very good.

Wade


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 31, 2010)

*streamline*

Well you probably won't find any differences you can see and few if any that you can't see.  The main difference that I know of is that the higher priced kits usually have a thicker or epoxy coated finish on the plating and will wear longer.  If longer life is important to you than go for the higher price if they are epoxy coated.  

As far as Made in Taiwan vs Made in China...I suspect a lot of folks are getting Made in China at the higher price, especially "house" brands that don't say where they are made.


----------



## Dorno (Jan 31, 2010)

I would sugest making your own band as well. If you make the bands out of acrylic leftovers they become free bands.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 31, 2010)

The answer is YES, there MAY be a difference.
Some of the streamline pens use a finial and clip that measure .330-.335 like a slimline.
Some of the same style use a finial and clip that measure .345.
Now .010 does not sound like anything, but you can easily feel it.
And I have had the same style from the same retailer come with the different sizes, although not in the same batch. There was a year difference in the orders.
There is also a difference in the kits from China and Taiwan, as in the Tiawan kits have much cleaner/crisper lines and the plating looks superior. Also, the transmissions from Taiwan are typically much smoother and sturdier than those from china.
Buy a couple from each, compare them, and draw your conclusion to which way you would go.



Jerry


----------



## lorbay (Jan 31, 2010)

JakeAB said:


> I should just buy a slimline kit at half the price and make my own larger center band.


Then if you are going to do that you may as well buy them from Smitty37 as his are only $1.60.!!! I have bought them as low as a $1.00 and have paid as much as $3.00 and they all look the same to me other than the centre band.
Lin.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 31, 2010)

Wooden Pen Pro - - Ambassador $2.50
http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0368_ambassador_pen_kit.html

CSUSA -- Roadster $2.25
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...prentice_Roadster_Pen_Kit___app_roadster?Args=

are other options as well.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 31, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> As far as Made in Taiwan vs Made in China...I suspect a lot of folks are getting Made in China at the higher price, especially "house" brands that don't say where they are made.



By law, items must be marked as to the country of origin...


----------



## JakeAB (Jan 31, 2010)

lorbay said:


> Then if you are going to do that you may as well buy them from Smitty37 as his are only $1.60.!!!
> Lin.



Thanks, Lin. I was not aware of Smitty37. Not only are his prices good, but he carries finishes that most vendors don't (like antique brass, one of my favorites). I've already placed an order with him.


----------



## Wild Ed (Jan 31, 2010)

Wood-N-Whimsies "Anelli" twist pen is a similar kit for $2.25. I've made at least 30 of them with no issues. Fast shipping, excellent vendor!


----------



## Jack Stresing (Apr 4, 2010)

Found this thread while searching for a reference to a pen kit comparison chart.  Does anyone know if such an animal exists?  I'm looking for something that lists the pen kit and manufacturer (vendor), price, bushings and other info.  I've noticed since I started looking at the pen turning kits from the catalogs (I turned my first pen in January and have turned about 15 so far), that many kits have a similar appearance (i.e. Woodcraft's Wall Street II and PSI's Gatsby), plus the kits mentioned here.  Has anyone compiled a compelte list?

TIA,
Jack


----------



## chrisk (Apr 4, 2010)

Here:
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/bushingsandtubes.pdf


----------



## Mark (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## jeffnreno (Apr 4, 2010)

+1 for Smitty
If you are looking for an inexpensive kit - he ships fast and has a good price


----------



## chrisk (Apr 4, 2010)

You're welcome but the merit goes to the author of the tutorial.


----------



## Jack Stresing (Apr 4, 2010)

chrisk said:


> Here:
> http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/bushingsandtubes.pdf


 
Much obliged.  If you don't use the exact search pattern, you get lost in the flood of data.  

jack


----------



## arioux (Apr 4, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Wooden Pen Pro - - Ambassador $2.50
> http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0368_ambassador_pen_kit.html
> 
> CSUSA -- Roadster $2.25
> ...



The CSUSA Roadster is from their Aprrentice line.  Very very low end kits. IMHO


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2010)

arioux said:


> The CSUSA Roadster is from their Aprrentice line. Very very low end kits. IMHO


 
Yes, low end, but I suspect the very same as many of the others mentioned.

 Of course you can go with the upgraded Titanium gold, as Zig said, they are available at Berea as well as Exotic blanks.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Apr 4, 2010)

can somebody post a link to smitty's website/Thanks


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2010)

http://store03.prostores.com/servlet/smittyspenworks/StoreFront


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Lenny


----------



## JeeperJohn (Apr 9, 2010)

jeffnreno said:


> +1 for Smitty
> If you are looking for an inexpensive kit - he ships fast and has a good price



+2 for Smitty. Fast shipping!!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 10, 2010)

I did not see any of the pen sets that were titled for this thread though.

Smitty has slimlines,  not the streamlines, etc that were being asked for


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 12, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> By law, items must be marked as to the country of origin...


Yea..Right.  And just how much importing have you done.  Mine come from China in a large box 500 kits to a box in packages of 10.  They clear US customs yet the packages of 10 are not marked as to the country of origin, nor are the packages containing the individual kits.  If I request it the manufacturer will label the individual packages....


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pen_Turner_297 said:


> can somebody post a link to smitty's website/Thanks


www.smittyspenworks.com


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 13, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Yea..Right.  And just how much importing have you done.  Mine come from China in a large box 500 kits to a box in packages of 10.  They clear US customs yet the packages of 10 are not marked as to the country of origin, nor are the packages containing the individual kits.  If I request it the manufacturer will label the individual packages....




Well, actually I was in the international shipping industry for 40 years.. more exports than imports, but am aware of the customs laws.  If yours were not marked, then they are in violation of the law and obviously your package did not receive a detailed customs inspection.  Had it been inspected, you could have been required to print and attach a label to each kit.... I spent 3 days once doing just that (at the importer's expense) when we had 5000 inflatable figures that arrived without being marked.


----------



## lwalden (Apr 13, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Well, actually I was in the international shipping industry for 40 years.. more exports than imports, but am aware of the customs laws.  If yours were not marked, then they are in violation of the law and obviously your package did not receive a detailed customs inspection.  Had it been inspected, you could have been required to print and attach a label to each kit.... I spent 3 days once doing just that (at the importer's expense) when we had _5000 inflatable figures _that arrived without being marked.



:devil::biggrin: Lifesized?????


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Apr 13, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Yea..Right.  And just how much importing have you done.  Mine come from China in a large box 500 kits to a box in packages of 10.  They clear US customs yet the packages of 10 are not marked as to the country of origin, nor are the packages containing the individual kits.  If I request it the manufacturer will label the individual packages....






TellicoTurning said:


> Well, actually I was in the international  shipping industry for 40 years.. more exports than imports, but am aware  of the customs laws.  If yours were not marked, then they are in  violation of the law and obviously your package did not receive a  detailed customs inspection.  Had it been inspected, you could have been  required to print and attach a label to each kit.... I spent 3 days  once doing just that (at the importer's expense) when we had 5000  inflatable figures that arrived without being marked.




Just happen to be researching this very subject. 

A couple links to the code:

http://www.access.gpo.gov/nara/cfr/waisidx_01/19cfr134_01.html

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&rgn=div5&view=text&node=19:1.0.1.1.28&idno=19


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 13, 2010)

Beside making your own center bands you can also buy slim line kits and them buy center bands for St. Charles or comfort pens from Wood-n-Whimsies or The Village Workshop.
they also both sell kits at a reasonable price and they wear well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 14, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Well, actually I was in the international shipping industry for 40 years.. more exports than imports, but am aware of the customs laws.  If yours were not marked, then they are in violation of the law and obviously your package did not receive a detailed customs inspection.  Had it been inspected, you could have been required to print and attach a label to each kit.... I spent 3 days once doing just that (at the importer's expense) when we had 5000 inflatable figures that arrived without being marked.



Just speaking from my experience...  Usually At least some of the the boxes are opened for inspection and sent by a vendor who does about 90% of their business in the USA. I've also received kits from another Vendor who says they are made in Taiwan and I just checked the packages and there is no label on them either...maybe the law has changed, I've been importing for only a year.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 14, 2010)

*streamlines*

I can get streamline kits but usually don't stock them.  

My vendor provides kits that seem to me to be exactly the same as slimline but they do not use slimline bushings so I suppose they are different...PSI trimline seem to come from the same vendor I use and also do not use the same bushing as slimline.


----------

